# water change container



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,
up until now I used plastic bins, like for storing clothe, but with this tank I need something bigger to age my water, I need like 50g container.
Any idea?
I heard food grade pastic barrels are available around that size, anyone knows where I can buy that?
Home depot etc, don't have it???
What do you use?
thx,
a


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used the RubberMaid Brute ~50gal cans w/no probelms aging SW. You can ask the folks @Where's the Reef where you can get ~100gal blue containers or if they sell them.

HTH


----------

